# Word of the Day: Plectrum



## debodun (Sep 29, 2020)

Plectrum (noun) - a thin flat piece of flexible material held by or worn on the fingers and used to pluck the strings of a musical instrument. A guitar pick.

Some guitar players are very particular about what materials to use for their plectrums.


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 29, 2020)

Guitar pick would be a plectrum?


----------



## debodun (Sep 29, 2020)

Yes.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 29, 2020)

Ukulele and banjo players would also use plectrums?


----------



## old medic (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 30, 2020)

Walking around the garage one day I found  a plectrum on the  ground.
Mechanic was a wanta be musician.


----------



## tbeltrans (Sep 30, 2020)

Sliverfox said:


> Guitar pick would be a plectrum?



Yes.  Guitar books from back prior to the 1950s used the term regularly.  You will see it in books and articles from that era.  Later, the term "pick" replaced it, and "guitar picker" became a common term.

Tony


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 30, 2020)

I've seen a few neat-O collections of plectrums in my day.


----------

